# Wondering what to add next ?????



## dmhand (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a 200g Fish only setup. Current stock is 2 common clowns, 2 blue damsels, regal tang, sailfin tang, yellow tang, picasso trigger, niger trigger, yellow cheek goby, algae blenny and an orange skunk clown. I was thinking of adding either a pair of bangaii cardinals or a pair of wimplefish. Was wondering if either of these pairs would be ok with the fish that I already have ?

Thanks

D


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

how long has the tank been running?


----------



## dmhand (Sep 18, 2008)

Tank has been up and running for about 9 months now. Filtration is an Aqua Medic Blue Reef 1000 system (http://www.aqua-medic.com/blue_reef_1000.shtml) with protein skimmer inside the sump.


----------

